
Coronavirus policy: Are Swedes naive or the only adults in the room? - situationista
https://www.thelocal.se/20200416/coronavirus-opinion-are-swedes-naive-or-the-only-adults-in-the-room
======
jjgreen
Oh to be in Sweden, they'll come out of the other end of this without the
multi-generational crippling debt that the rest of the world has chosen, and
they're currently sitting in the sunshine sipping a beer (suitably distanced,
of course).

------
thdrdt
I think it's good every country takes it's own measures because it is very
hard to compare countries.

For example Sweden has ~22 people per km² while the state of NY has ~160/km².

